# Removing glued on outdoor carpet from concrete steps



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

First of all, I have installed thousands of yards of turf on concrete, Won't hurt it at all, except it's ugly. I know of some mini-golf courses that have been carpeted for 30 years or more. A scraper is the way i usually take it off, but you can go to a carpet store, not a big box, and get some adhesive remover.


----------



## Kyle Keever (Nov 24, 2009)

If its old and brittle a floor sander could grind it off.


----------



## churchlady (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks rusty & kyle,

I think the adhesive remover sounds less labour intensive (its a large carpeted area remember) Will give it a try when weather permits, cause that carpet has got to go. Not only does it look nasty but its also torn and a tripping hazard at this point. Wish me luck ...


----------

